# Poll: Which Domane 2014 5.9 Di2, 6-series P1 ultegra 6800, 5.9 Dura Ace 9000?



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Which 2014 Domane would you choose? All are basically same price

1) 5.9 Matte Black w/ Dura Ace 9000 


2) 6-series Project One w/ Ultegra 6800


3) 5.9 Black/Seafoam w/ Ultegra Di2


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am not a fan of Matte finishes but the 9000 is very nice. Thats my choice. Now, buy a bike already.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> I am not a fan of Matte finishes but the 9000 is very nice. Thats my choice. Now, buy a bike already.


Sorry to bug you again man.  Is the matte harder to keep nice?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I prefer the middle one, but I would change a few things. The paint finish is amazing.

Here's mine.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/new-domane-6-9-p1-311686.html


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

r1lee said:


> I prefer the middle one, but I would change a few things. The paint finish is amazing.
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/new-domane-6-9-p1-311686.html


Your bike is awesome. Seeing your pictures is what got me interested in the 6 P1. Thanks.


----------

